# Moving a heavy wood stove



## Tinstaafl

Other than a furniture dolly or 4-wheeled "low boy", does anyone have a slick way for one man to move a 350 lb stove into a house? One step upward involved at the entrance.


----------



## mdshunk

Stair climbing dolly. 

Labor Ready.


----------



## reveivl

Drill two holes in each of two 2x4's for the legs to sit in (not all the way through), then use pipe under the 2x's to roll it up planks and into the house. ABS plumbing pipe makes good cheap rollers.


----------



## Home Serve

Tinstaafl said:


> Other than a furniture dolly or 4-wheeled "low boy", does anyone have a slick way for one man to move a 350 lb stove into a house? One step upward involved at the entrance.


One bottle whiskey and one really cold night. Moved by myself but was 25 years ago. It wasn't a "slick" job but did get it done. 
Use whiskey sparingly until stove in place. Protect ALL surfaces.


----------



## Tinstaafl

mdshunk said:


> Stair climbing dolly.
> 
> Labor Ready.


Uh... is that one suggestion, or two? 




reveivl said:


> ABS plumbing pipe makes good cheap rollers.


Thanks for that. I've used that technique quite a few times; just brain-blanked and forgot all about it this evening. 



Home Serve said:


> One bottle whiskey and one really cold night.


Coincidentally, that's the exact same (hic!) recipe I used 22 years ago. However, this one is for a customer, and I need to at least pretend to be halfway professional.

Normally I'd have a couple of extra guys to strongarm it, but that just isn't in the cards for this one.


----------



## mickeyco

Moving straps and two guys, easy job.
















.


----------



## rbsremodeling

mickeyco said:


> Moving straps and two guys, easy job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



that's not real. The fridge is not really levitating I can see the straps from here.:whistling

He said one man move


----------



## mickeyco

rbsremodeling said:


> that's not real. The fridge is not really levitating I can see the straps from here.:whistling
> 
> He said one man move


If he can't use a furniture dolly or 4-wheeled "low boy" or find an extra guy, I'm going to recommend magic then.





.


----------



## wellbuilthome

You could strap the stove to a square of ply wood . Then rent a hand truck for moving a frig and roll it in .350 is lite for a stove We moved 2 last week one was 650 the other was 750.


----------



## O.C.Inc.

Kinda off topic but I used to remodel grocery stores and move their safes all the time. We used ice to move them into their final place if it was tight. A half a bag of cubed ice will take a lot of weight as long as you can get the floor wet... 
Pat


----------



## Tinstaafl

wellbuilthome said:


> 350 is lite for a stove We moved 2 last week one was 650 the other was 750.


Yeah, this one's actually a pellet stove. I've wrestled my share of the big ones. But I'm not 25 any more--a fact that my back delights in reminding me when I forget, at least a couple of times a year. inch:


----------



## Tinstaafl

O.C.Inc. said:


> A half a bag of cubed ice will take a lot of weight as long as you can get the floor wet...


Neat! Not off topic at all, as far as I'm concerned. We can all use tips on moving heavy stuff and saving the back/fingers. Which in a broad sense, is what this thread is all about.


----------



## mdshunk

Tinstaafl said:


> Neat! Not off topic at all, as far as I'm concerned. We can all use tips on moving heavy stuff and saving the back/fingers. Which in a broad sense, is what this thread is all about.


Where you at in Central PA anyhow?


----------



## SLSTech

"Air Glider" supports 750 pounds with a ramp for the step - probably need 1 other person for safety's sake plus getting the glider under the stove


----------



## Tinstaafl

mdshunk said:


> Where you at in Central PA anyhow?


Enola. Have truck, will travel.


----------



## J-Peffer

350 is not even that much for 2 guys, comon!

I just had to move a 1940's electric 6 burner stove for a customer. Did it for free, but she gave me the roof and siding job on her house.


----------



## JonM

Have it delivered....:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl

SLSTech said:


> "Air Glider"


No doubt, but a tad high-tech and pricey for once in a blue moon use. 

I'm looking more for ideas that use a little thought and materials at hand. For instance, my wife's dad, who wasn't a big man by any means, would have scoffed at Mickey's picture. He would loop a cargo strap around the bottom rear of a refrigerator, with the upper end across his forehead. Just bend over, and the entire load is on your legs--not your back.

In a different vein, an old man who used to live near me showed me how to uproot a huge oak tree with no power equipment. He fastened a come-along as high up on the tree as he could reach with an extension ladder, with the other end attached to the base of another large tree. Then for several weeks, he would go out every day or two and crank that come-along just one more click. Sure enough, one day I drove by and saw that tree lying on the ground, with the root ball up in the air.

Sometimes we let "Git 'er done!" outweigh good old patience and ingenuity.


----------



## remomarc

Bigger tires on the hand truck, ratchet straps one step at a time and a whole lotta back


----------



## Snow Man

*1/4'' masonite across the floors.*


----------



## Kim626

Google "Furniture Sliders" and you will see a lot of products that can help you move heavy products yourself.


----------



## boman47k

I go for the appliance trucks. I'm 53 and just a few years ago I was moving an old stove I have with non funriture trucks and putting it ona tilt trailer. I bet it weighs at least 500 lbs. I have to admit though, it was risky as I had to really get low to break it over on the trucks. I think I even hput a wedge under the far side to help so I didn't have to break it down while it was standing flat on the floor (center of gravity thing).

This was about 5 years ago. Now when I move it, I get help. Won't risk that damned thing falling on me when breaking it down. If this stove had been any shorter, I doubt I could have moved it with the trucks (two wheeler).


----------



## will575

I think I'd want a helper.


----------

